# What does IMO mean?



## Funkfarmer (Jul 31, 2008)

Can someone tell me what IMO means, ive seen it on alot of threads but cant figure out what it means.  thanks


----------



## Sebstarr (Jul 31, 2008)

In my opinion.

IMO.

Also JMO

Just my opinion.

Theyr all just abbreviations... hope that helps.
Keep it Chill bro,
Seb


----------



## ChatNoir (Jul 31, 2008)

There is also IMHO which means *I*n *M*y *H*umble *O*pinion though my favourite acronym is *** XD


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jul 31, 2008)

I thought that meant "In Mutt's Opinion" hahaha


----------



## clanchattan (Jul 31, 2008)

hhhhaaaaaaaaaaa! ''Now dat dare's funny right dare. If you don't like dat, you can git outta here right now.''


----------

